# How many Aurora kits do you have?



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

As a matter of interest I was wondering how many Aurora kits people own? I base my numbers on the Bill Bruegman book - Aurora, History and Price Guide. In this book there are 180 different Aurora kits. I did not include reissues in the count like super heroes and then the comic scene versions. However in the count I did include changes like The Sheriff and Jesse James as separate kits.

After counting my kits I ended up with 55 original Aurora kits plus 40 repops. I am not including any resin recasts in the list. So overall I end up with 95 kits. It surprised me! Now if I can only get them all built!

Any one else game to count their Auroras?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I assume duplicates don't count either.

Let's see.
I think it is something like
19 original
19 reissue


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Count duplicates if you like, just list them separately. Now to the bad bit - I'm going to include builds. I have built 41 of my original 55 Auroras and only 11 of my 40 recasts. Does that say something about my greater interest in originals? However I have no problem with recasts that I know of.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've sold most of my originals off, as the reissues came out. I also sold 8 built ups on ebay a couple of weeks ago because I needed cash boo hoo. but I still have 7 built ups and 4 mib, 36 reissues built up, and a bunch of boxed reissues.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

24 in this room. All built. Now if I were to venture down to the basement...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well that is an interesting question!!! I think I'll try and count them this week. But my quess would be in the 100's. They range from Sci Fi/Horror, figures, animals, ships, tanks, and planes.:freak: I have 4 walls with six deep shelves that are almost full. Along with some builtups.:drunk: But I've been collecting since 1986 the year I got married.
OK - here's a funny - yesterday my wife asked me to help her get her creative memeries stuff out of her car. She had 8 scrapbook monthly boxes that she gets once a month, and I said "WOW, you got some stuff." So she said OK - just think of them as Auroras like what you have and this doesn't even make a dent compaired to your stuff. :drunk: OK, she got me on that one.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think my count now is around 36. I'll have to check.
I only have 5 fully finished but there's 10 resto kits and about a dozen awaiting final paint.

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only originals I have are a 1/48 Nieuport 11 still in the box (1970s issue), an original built Spindrift, and an original built 2001 shuttle.

ETA: I forgot I have an original built Superman and Godzilla a friend gave me. They need serious restoring, though.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I have 51 original Aurora figure kits and 28 of those are built. I also have 12 reissues of those 5 are built. And then there's the Moebius, Monarch and Polar Lights originals... - Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Good question...

Me thinks I have about 12 or so originals...maybe a few more...most of them are built but not by me...they need restoring.

I have hundreds of re-issues....maybe about 20 or so built by me...

MMM


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

The only original I have is my Hunchback. I have 13 repops which are mostly monsters. I plan to get many of the repops coming out soon.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have about 50-60 original Aurora kits. Most are the planes, a few ships and tanks and a couple of the knights. They are all unbuilt.

I have all of the various reissues from Revell, like the GT40 car, Sopwith Triplane, etc. and also the remakes from Polar Lights, Moebius, etc.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have 31 built with 14 more to be restored. 26 unbuilt in in the original boxes. Only about 4 repops. I have sold off all of my duplicate boxed kits.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Chinxy, there must be a pattern here....my wife scrapbooks too....

Hmmm....I have no originals, but I have about 20 reissues....and counting....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm...my wife also scrapbooks....what's going on here guys???
...anyway, I went to the old McDougalls' House of Horrors (model room) and started counting and sort of became mesmerized....started getting lost in all that Aurora Box Art and began daydreaming about being 12 years old, my aunt handing me the Wolfmans Wagon kit and then a flood of memories all hit me at once,like something out of a Stephen King novel....
Lost count at 60 original Aurora kits,and hundreds of the re-pops, not to mention Monogram, Revell, Lindberg, Hawk, Pyro, Renwal ,Pola, Parks,Dark Horse....
Whoa...there I go again....Aurora...yeah....LOTS!:thumbsup:
Sorry for kinda going off topic...but it's the GLUE, I tells ya....:freak:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## gfoxphoto (Jul 5, 2008)

I have 10 ea 1961 Frankenstein's builtup and pro painted. Gary


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Way too many to count!
























Still have more!

BRIAN


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

lol...I think scrapbooking is the female equivalent of our hobby...or maybe only women with a similar obsession could tolerate us


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Two. Invaders saucer and Flying Sub.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ooo - I forgot the Aurora Tarzan I got last year! So, six.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

1bluegtx said:


> Way too many to count!
> 
> Still have more!
> 
> BRIAN


You're going to make people jealous, Brian! That's probably one of the best Aurora collections anyone has ever seen!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

1bluegtx said:


> Way too many to count!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you don't want to count them.
You can send me those PS kits (especially that rex).
Then you won't have to worry about it


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

This is amzing! Thanks for the information and the photos.I do not feel so bad now about all the kits I have. I would hate to count all the other kits that I have as well(wonder if I can count that high - how embarrassing). I must do a group photo of mine shortly. By the way my wife scrapbooks as well. Maybe she took it up to give herself a hobby also. A bit "Twilight Zone" here people.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Original kits unbuilt I have 48 not counting box variations, with in some cases duplicate examples which I've built.

Where the only example I have is a built-up, I have 17.

Reissues by companies using the original molds (Monogram, Revell, MPC, Glencoe etc) I have 12.

Then I have nearly every Polar Lights figure kit, but we're only counting originals, I think.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Originals: Lone Ranger/Tonto/Superboy (Comic Scenes), Willie Mays, Blackbeard, Captain Kidd, Batman. 

Repops: Godzilla, Kong, Voyager, Captain Action, Hulk, Spiderman, Captain America, Batboat, Batcycle, Batmobile, Batplane,Spock, Frankenstein, Wolfman, Mummy, Creature, Dick Tracy, Land of Giants, Forgotten Prisoner, Bond, Odd Job, Jekyll, Robin, Munsters, LIS Cyclops, and probably some I've forgotten.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Good Question... and just back from counting. I have 97 Aurora originals ... locked deep in the Parts Pit.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

1bluegtx said:


> Way too many to count!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hmmm.. I don't see an adams family house, wonder woman, no Dc or marvel superheroes, no moonbus...seems you still need some....

Z
*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Originals: Off the top of my head, four. The Hunchback (one of the few kits that survived from my "kid built" days, the "Fright'ning Lightning" version), Captain Kidd, Blackbeard, and Mr. Spock; the last three are unbuilts I got on FleaBay a few years ago.

Reissues: Again off the top of my head, maybe 30-40. The Bride, The Witch, a couple of Forgotten Prisoners, a few Frankensteins, a couple of Draculas, The Mummy, The Wolf Man, The Phantom, Godzilla, King Kong, Godzilla's Go-Cart, King Kong's Thronester, Frankenstein's Flivver, Dracula's Dragster, Wolfman's Wagon, The Mummy's Chariot, the Addams Family Mansion, the Munsters' Living Room, Batman, Robin, Superman, Tarzan, Dick Tracy, James Bond, another Mr. Spock, a few Lost In Space kits...I think that's it.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Zathros said:


> *Hmmm.. I don't see an adams family house, wonder woman, no Dc or marvel superheroes, no moonbus...seems you still need some....
> 
> Z
> *


Yeah no wonder woman......YET, but i do have the addams house and most other rare ones and some aurora gift sets!

















BRIAN


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Is that Duel kit in the last photo from the Dennis Weaver film of the 1970's, where he's chased by a truck? Weird movie - if so, I never knew they made a kit of the baddie truck!


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow look at those models! Makes me wish I was born in the 60s instead of 1990 lol


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

All I have is 1 kit the white tail deer  But I would like to get more does that count?


----------



## bim1204 (Mar 6, 2010)

5 original sealed blackbeard and 4 original sealed kidd , also one holy grail original airbrush factory build up of blackbeard from a small toy shop near my home in west hempstead.total with other originals about 26 / mostly monsters and super heroes . also original conferate raider . thanks jimmy


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

bim1204 said:


> 5 original sealed blackbeard and 4 original sealed kidd , also one holy grail original airbrush factory build up of blackbeard from a small toy shop near my home in west hempstead.total with other originals about 26 / mostly monsters and super heroes . also original conferate raider . thanks jimmy


Forgive me for asking, and please do not take this the wrong way, I am just interested - Why have so many of the one kit? I can understand if you are planning to do variations eg, changing poses, etc. Is this why you have more than 1 to build and 1 to keep boxed or is it for future trades? If my wife saw multiples of kits (especially since I have a large number of kits) I think she would hit the roof. You are a lucky person to have so many multiples.


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

1bluegtx said:


> Yeah no wonder woman......YET, but i do have the addams house and most other rare ones and some aurora gift sets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And you have the KMT missiles also-I"m impressed!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Is that Duel kit in the last photo from the Dennis Weaver film of the 1970's, where he's chased by a truck? Weird movie - if so, I never knew they made a kit of the baddie truck!


I'd like a little more information about that kit as well. Knowing Revell's reputation for re-using existing molds and re-packaging kits under different names, I can't imagine it being particularly accurate.


----------

